# Gervais Penard Inspection



## RegDiggins (Dec 11, 2009)

Just bought (last month ) Gervais Penard on ebay. Advised on Electrics forum this watch takes a Renata 301 battery but obtained one and had it inserted to no avail. Assume a problem with power

maybe movement is jammed and needs clean.

I live in Basingstoke in Hampshire does anyone know of a specialist who could service this watch

some where nearby ??


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Paul (silverhawk) is your best bet, he lives in Brighton


----------



## RegDiggins (Dec 11, 2009)

pg tips said:


> Paul (silverhawk) is your best bet, he lives in Brighton


sounds like the very man how does one get in touch with him ??


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Click the big red and white "Electric Watches" link at the top of this page.

You can't miss it


----------

